# Android Remote Apps



## alaskagal (Jun 21, 2012)

I note that there is a thread for IPAD remote app, so makes sense to have a thread for Android Remote apps, especially since there are Android tablets with built-in infrared blaster such as the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus, Tab 7.7, Tab 2 7.0, and the Tab 2 10.1 and the Touchsquid Remote tablet.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a remote app from my Android phone to my new BD player (Panasonic). It works okay, but I don't find it any easier to use than the actual remote. I guess if you kept the equipment out of sight, a network remote like that would be nice.

Other than that, I haven't looked for a universal remote app for a tablet yet. Some others here, might, though.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

DITTO, I have apps for FIOS, PIONEER, WINAMP etc... all of them are kool but less convenient than my CONTROL4 remote......Im getting a SONOS ZONE player....that will be the only app I really use from my GalaxyS 2:huh:


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

I have Onktroller remote app for android. Linked my zones 2 and 3 to different areas of the house. I use the app all the time to control Pandora or streaming music to the other rooms. Don't know how I ever lived without it. 
Also use XBMC app to control my HTPC. Beautiful looking app to select movies and shows.
I'm a big fan of Wifi control versus IR because who wants to have to point the tablet or phone at each device. Need a Wifi receiver/IR blaster that I could mount in front of the devices I want to control. Pretty sure there's something like that for iDevices, wish Android would get on the ball!


----------

